# Guinness cupcakes!



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Never had em but they sound :dr :dr

http://www.bigcitylittlekitchen.com/2007/07/06/beer-cupcakes/


----------



## mustang1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Defintely have to try them. :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

My two favorite things in the whole, wide world!! Guinness and .......

Oh.....did you say "cupcakes"? 

Never mind.


 :r

Actually, might have to try to bribe someone to make these for me.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

I think I'll take the Guinness WITH my cupcake instead of in it. Seems like a waste of good beer to me since it's so much more satisfying to drink it. 
http://www.freesmileys.org


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

That sounds good. Everyone thinks I'm crazy when I tell them I want to make a Guinness cheesecake......sounds damn good to me!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

OMG, i'm gonna hafta try to talk my gf into making some for me!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> OMG, i'm gonna hafta try to talk my gf into making some for me!


I already put my request in with my Wife.


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> I already put my request in with my Wife.


Same.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Oh WOW! This sounds great. It's going to have to wait for atleast a month for as I have to tighten my diet since I've been biting off choco Bunny heads. Sounds freakin' delicious.



> Seems like a waste of good beer to me since it's so much more satisfying to drink it.


It's only a cup and you get to drink the rest of the pint while mixing.



1f1fan said:


> That sounds good. Everyone thinks I'm crazy when I tell them *I want to make a Guinness cheesecake*......sounds damn good to me!


Just promise to mail me a slice. :dr


----------



## Ace$nyper (Aug 15, 2007)

Beer + cupcake?

Is I in heavens?


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Ace$nyper said:


> Beer + cupcake?
> 
> Is I in heavens?


Satchel would like these. 

My ex-GF is a Baker, and we're still on really good terms.

I don't think it'll take much prompting to get her to try to make something as interesting as this...she like Guinness too.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

The woman refused! Looks like yours truly will be making cupcakes for the first time this weekend!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DennisP said:


> Same.


you're requesting his wife make you some too? add me to the list :tu


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

ky toker said:


> It's going to have to wait for atleast a month


:bn Calm down puss-boy, a hundred squats and pushpresses will work it right off.


> Looks like yours truly will be making cupcakes for the first time this weekend!


Getting the ingredients tonight. :chk


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

ky toker said:


> :bn Calm down puss-boy, a hundred squats and pushpresses will work it right off.
> 
> Getting the ingredients tonight. :chk


Are you calling yourself out???

Your CRAZY!!! I like it!


----------



## FEAR (Dec 16, 2007)

carbonbased_al said:


> The woman refused! Looks like yours truly will be making cupcakes for the first time this weekend!


Be careful with this one.:tu If you make them good you will be expected to make them all the time. I learned the hard way with beer can chicken. There hasn't been one time I've been at the GF's house that her family is just dying for me to make it. Rain or shine even when it's 10 degrees in the middle of winter. 
My suggestion is to make the biggest mess, drink the Guinness,(send her out for more) Burn the cupcakes. Drink more of the Guinness, then switch to your favorite whiskey. Make sure you leave the a huge mess. I bet next weekend you'll have the best Guinness cupcakes you have ever had. DO NOT forget to ask her if you could help, and if you interject every now and then "That's not how I did it." You probably won't have to help.:r

Good luck:ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

did Mrs.maduro ever make any?


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Aladdin Sane said:


> Are you calling yourself out???


I called my own bluff.

Yumm! I'll post later, need some sleep.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Ok! These really aren't hard to make and you get to drink some Guinness while making them so it's a win win situation. 

You really don't taste Guinness in them, I believe it makes them more moist and rich. Think of it more of a dark chocolate rather than milk chocolate. It gets away from the sweeter taste and goes more toward the richer and intense. Now the icing is a different story. It definitely adds the sweet to the cupcake.

Overall I like them, though I could probably make them better after a few more rounds.


----------



## NGuay (Dec 7, 2005)

1f1fan said:


> That sounds good. Everyone thinks I'm crazy when I tell them I want to make a Guinness cheesecake......sounds damn good to me!


That sounds good! I've had Guinness cheddar and it was really good.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

ky toker said:


> Ok! These really aren't hard to make and you get to drink some Guinness while making them so it's a win win situation.
> 
> You really don't taste Guinness in them, I believe it makes them more moist and rich. Think of it more of a dark chocolate rather than milk chocolate. It gets away from the sweeter taste and goes more toward the richer and intense. Now the icing is a different story. It definitely adds the sweet to the cupcake.
> 
> Overall I like them, though I could probably make them better after a few more rounds.


Awesome!! Very cool that you actually made these :tu

CHEERS :al


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Aladdin Sane said:


> Awesome!! Very cool that you actually made these :tu
> 
> CHEERS :al


You said, "Guinness"! :al

Thanks for posting the recipe.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr

OMG....I am making these ASAP! :dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

I brought in a dozen to work and they were gone by 1pm. And I work in a small company with a staff of mostly women. They liked them. :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Danielle made some for me, I cannot wait to get home. :dr


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Darrell said:


> Danielle made some for me, I cannot wait to get home. :dr


Oh no! It's been a few days without a report on these, did they turn out, everything OK?


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

A girl "friend" of mine from work is making me some of these tonight! 

Tomorrow is gonna be gonna be Cupcake Friday! :dr


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

Sounds good!!


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Aladdin Sane said:


> Tomorrow is gonna be gonna be Cupcake Friday! :dr


Wow, that is a friend. You'll definitely owe her one. :tu

After this or next month I'm baking another round. I had about 20 from my batch, so I might double up next time to share with more people. Maybe I'll bake some for a herf. Everyone can bring beer whiskey and cigars, while I'll put on my skirt and bring the cupcakes.:r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

ky toker said:


> Wow, that is a friend. You'll definitely owe her one. :tu
> 
> After this or next month I'm baking another round. I had about 20 from my batch, so I might double up next time to share with more people. Maybe I'll bake some for a herf. Everyone can bring beer whiskey and cigars, while I'll put on my skirt and bring the cupcakes.:r


I will make the drive from Chicago to see you serving cupcakes in a skirt, Ken! :r


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

My wife made these for me last night!! They're very tasty!! :dr


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> My wife made these for me last night!! They're very tasty!! :dr


Hellz yeah!!

My friend from work brought 2 dozen in on friday! It's all I ate untill I got home that night.

They were...TASTY!!! :dr :chk


----------

